# 2nd Range Trip



## Rolo86 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey guys, went to the range this weekend for a bit. Trying out a new ammo, Winchester round instead of Remington. Shooting my P220 .45acp. Im not digging the ammo very much, it jammed up about 10 out of 100 rounds. Here is my best 5 shot target. Was from about 15-20 feet, standing, 2 hand grip.


----------

